# hello fellow SA



## READFIN (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello:

I'm thankful for so much in this life that I hate to dwell on
SA. I have it and I'm doing to beat it.

Today is the first day I ever returned anything to a hardware
store. I have accumulated a ton of wrong size,tools or dual
packed items that I could start my own store.

I rated it as only being a 2 on my list but I will eventually
get to 10.

Hang in there.

Happy thanksgiving.

Jim


----------



## sesame (Nov 18, 2003)

hello Jim, 
Good job! I would rate returns at least a 7. It makes me feel guilty somehow. Baby steps; I know you will make it to a 10. Happy Thanksgiving to you, too!


----------



## volleychick06 (Oct 15, 2004)

You have such a great attitude!!!! Stay positive and you will accomplish your goals!!!!!


----------



## READFIN (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks

Wish I could think that way all the time.

Would anyone like to buy some prepackaged
nuts & bolts from yesterdays. ha ha

Thanks

Jim


----------

